# CD Review Karina Gauvin - Porpora Arias



## kg4fxg (May 24, 2009)

Got a CD you like to boast about maybe the latest one your purchased? Post a review of a recently purchased CD or MP3. Post your own review or someone elses.

Karina Gauvin - Porpora Arias

It is a wonderful CD booklet with book.

KARINA GAUVIN Porpora Arias (ATMA Classique) Neapolitan opera composer Nicola Porpora (1686-1768) is best known today as having been the teacher and muse for the famous castrato Farinelli but, in the day, his work was as hot at George Frideric Handel's. Montreal soprano Karina Gauvin makes the dramatic, highly ornamented selection of 14 arias and recitatives glow with colour. The orchestra, Il Complesso Barocco, led by American ex-pat Alan Curtis, is spellbinding. The balance between more melancholy and highly dramatic selections is perfect. The thorough booklet includes all the lyrics. My only beef is that the recording makes everyone sound as if they're inside a small box.

Nicola Porpora was 22 years old in 1708 when his first opera, Agrippina, was presented under the patronage of the Austrian vice-regent. The opera was first performed at the vice regal palace in Naples, and then before the general public at the Teatro di San Bartolomeo. Throughout his life Porpora had the opportunity to offer his services, particularly as a maestro di cappella, to influential aristocrats. With their support he became internationally famous as a composer and singing teacher. Porpora's great period of operatic composition occurred between 1718 and 1742. 

Canadian soprano Karina Gauvun returns with a new recording of arias, most never recorded, from the operas of Nicola Porpora (1686-1768). The prestigious Italian Baroque orchestra Il Complesso Barocco under the direction of Alan Curtis, accompanies Madame Gauvin on this recording, which was produced in Italy.

"Gauvin’s voice never commits a musical or rhythmic blunder yet seems utterly free, entering generously the very heart of what she is singing. Her baroque ornamentation and her trill are impeccable."
– Globe and Mail, Toronto

"Her glinting soprano, bright-edged yet deliciously rounded and sensual, is used with rare understanding for character ..."
— Sunday Times 

--------------

Nicola Porpora (1686-1768) was a Neapolitan composer who penned more than 50 operas. He was as well known for being the voice teacher of one of the greatest singers of the time (and arguably the finest castrato), Farinelli, and also of Cafarelli, who was considered to be almost in the same league. Haydn was his apprentice; Metastasio was his frequent librettist. His operas are ideal examples of high Baroque, complete with absurdities and extraordinarily decorated vocal lines. He may not have been a "great" composer, but he was no slouch either; his operas were the toast of London, Vienna, Venice, and Naples, and the anti-Handel faction in London had its money on him to overthrow Handel. It didn't work. (Both men wrote Arianna operas, Imeneo operas, and Orlando operas.) 

Porpora was Kapellmeister in Dresden, but the introduction of Hasse and his wife, Faustina, ended that position. In the 1750s, he taught Haydn in Vienna. Though his arias tend to have a generic similarity to each other, his orchestration can be splendid--just listen to those trumpets on the second track of this CD, "Non sempre invendicata"; to the pair of flutes that accompany Galatea's lament from Polifemo, track 5; or to the spicy oboes for Arianna's aria, track 13. And for those who love florid vocal writing, Porpora's about as satisfying as a Baroque composer can get. 

Canadian soprano Karina Gauvin has been sneaking to the forefront of music-lovers' consciousness for a while--a little Samuel Barber here, some Canteloube there, a bit of Mozart and Mahler. Then comes a disc of French Baroque music, a Handel disc, and suddenly the role of Morgana in an all-star Alcina (Archiv)--and she is a singer you look forward to. If the repertoire weren't so rarefied, this CD would push her over the edge into true stardom. 

Her voice is both bright and warm; a true soprano, the middle of her voice has sufficient body so that no emphases may be lost. Her trill is the real thing. She has taste--her embellishments are impeccably timed and tuned and it's clear she could show off more if she chose to. She sounds Italian in this music, with fine use of portamento in the many slow numbers, plenty of temperament for the outbursts ("Poor me!" or "Vengeance!" or "You coward!"). There's nothing "white" or early-music about her delivery. She's probably not a high-note queen; if she has high Cs, Ds, etc., her voice probably would not be as evenly produced as it is. 

As mentioned, the music may not be a collection of masterpieces, but it gives immense pleasure; Porpora, to give the devil his absolute due, knew how to write for the voice, and Gauvin has quite the voice. Vivica Genaux, René Jacobs, and Cecilia Bartoli have recorded Porpora arias--this is a composer absolutely worth getting to know. A CD of his arias was recorded by a countertenor named Angelo Manzotti on the Tactus label; it is terrifyingly bad--run from it. This one, however, is highly recommended. 

--Robert Levine, ClassicsToday.com


----------



## Marcel (Aug 14, 2014)

I like this CD. Thanks kg4fxg.


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

Never heard this CD, but I have Gauvin in some Handel Italian cantatas and she's wonderful.


----------

